# [SOLVED] Catalyst Control Centre problem



## matthew1686 (Nov 3, 2010)

When I start my computer I get the following message:
"The Catalyst Control Centre is not supported by the driver version of your
enabled graphics adapter.Please upgrade your ATI Graphics driver or enable your ATI Adapter using The Displays Manager". In addition to this I had a blue screen (only one so far) which referred to an infinite loop, and blamed the file 'ati2dvag'.

My graphics card is an ATI Radeon HD 2400 Pro. I found a thread about a similar problem here [url]http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/solved-catalyst-control-centre-222741.html[/URL]
The solution was "Install the 8.9 cat set, then go to device manager, uninstall the display adapter from there and redetect, then run CCC again from start->programs->CCC->Restart runtime", but I can't find the option to uninstall the display adapter in CCC.

Any help would be greatly appreciately, please let me know if there's any information I should have included.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Catalyst Control Centre problem*

Download the latest Catalyst Software Suite (v10.11 for XP) from http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_xp-32.aspx - This includes the graphics driver and Catalyst Control Center. Don't install it yet.

Go to Start > Control Panel > Add/Remove Programs, right-click the ATI Catalyst entry and select Uninstall.

Reboot the computer, disable your antivirus and install the new driver. Reboot again to complete.


----------



## matthew1686 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Catalyst Control Centre problem*

Thanks for the quick response.
On the Add and Remove Programs list there is no entry for ATI Catalyst, just one for ATI AVIVO Codecs. Is this the correct one to uninstall?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Catalyst Control Centre problem*

No, the codec is for video editing and playback.

Go to Start > Run > dxdiag > Display tab and post back with a screenshot or the details under the Device and Drivers sections so we can see what driver is currently installed.


----------



## matthew1686 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Catalyst Control Centre problem*

Please find the linked information.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Catalyst Control Centre problem*

Is there an entry in Add/Remove Programs for 'Microsoft .NET Framework'? What version number is it?

Are there any other ATI or Catalyst entries in the Add/Remove Programs list apart from the codecs one?

You've got a fairly recent driver, but there might be a problem with it. Install the driver from my first reply, which is the latest from 17-Nov-2010, then reboot.


----------



## matthew1686 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Catalyst Control Centre problem*



> Is there an entry in Add/Remove Programs for 'Microsoft .NET Framework'? What version number is it?


There isn't, and I earlier tried to installed v2.0. I got an error saying "Setup cannot continue because this version of the .NET Framework is incompatible with a previously installed one."


> Are there any other ATI or Catalyst entries in the Add/Remove Programs list apart from the codecs one?


Nope.


> You've got a fairly recent driver, but there might be a problem with it. Install the driver from my first reply, which is the latest from 17-Nov-2010, then reboot.


Ok, I've done that (as an aside, the express install slyly installs something to do with Lord of the Rings, so beware!). The same error came up when I rebooted.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Catalyst Control Centre problem*

I've been googling the error message. It seems to have been a common problem over the last few years, and all the solutions are the same as I've given here - to uninstall the current driver and install the latest full Catalyst suite.

Install MS .NET Framework 4, then reboot. http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...=9cfb2d51-5ff4-4491-b0e5-b386f32c0992&pf=true

Run Driver Sweeper to make sure there are no leftovers from any previous drivers, then install the new driver and reboot again. http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper

Just to confirm, are you using 32-bit XP or another OS?


----------



## matthew1686 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: Catalyst Control Centre problem*



> Run Driver Sweeper to make sure there are no leftovers from any previous drivers, then install the new driver and reboot again. [url]http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper[/URL] [\quote]
> 
> This seems to have done the job. Thanks very much for your help, much appreciated.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Catalyst Control Centre problem*

You're welcome. I'll mark this thread as solved, but you can post back if the problem returns. :smile:


----------



## matthew1686 (Nov 3, 2010)

Unfortunately the problem has returned. 
My PC froze again. This time I took a photo of the blue screen in case it was of use.









I also had an error message about insufficient virtual memory, which may be related.

In answer to your earlier question, I have 32 bit XP.


----------



## matthew1686 (Nov 3, 2010)

Further to this, I tried using Driver Sweeper more than once, and found that some files will not be removed, even with repeated 'cleans'. ati2dval is one of these.


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Try revo uninstaller to uninstall and then get rid of the remnants, it does a very good job of detecting and deleting any registry entries, files, etc. 
http://www.revouninstaller.com/revo_uninstaller_free_download.html


----------



## matthew1686 (Nov 3, 2010)

I booted in safe mode, then ran Driver Sweeper. This meant that all of the driver stuff could be removed, and I could then freshly reinstall the driver. So far so good.

Thanks for your help,
Matt


----------



## matthew1686 (Nov 3, 2010)

Argh! The blue screen is _back_!
All the drivers have been reinstalled. Could this be a hardware issue?


----------

